# Anyone watching some anime?



## drrrlectable (May 15, 2016)

Yeah, I recently finished ERASED and I'm currently watching Bungo Stray Dogs and catching up in DURARARA!!x2.
Anyone else watching something and have some suggestions on some good ones?


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 15, 2016)

I'm not watching anything currently, but I can heavily recommend Death Parade. It's a ark yet touching anime. Check it our


----------



## drrrlectable (May 15, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> I'm not watching anything currently, but I can heavily recommend Death Parade. It's a ark yet touching anime. Check it our


Yeah, I've been meaning to getting around and watching it. Not quite sure what it's about, but I've heard really good things about it.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 15, 2016)

bungo
kiznaiver
lost villiage
jojo
big order
phoenix wright
rin ne
sailor moon
and plenty more on crunchyroll lol...


----------



## galaxy-meow (May 15, 2016)

Actively watching? Jojo Part IV, Tsuritama, and Aikatsu (the first one). Also rewatching Samurai Champloo since I never saw all of it when it aired on Adult Swim.
I don't usually watch current season anime, I typically wait until the end of the season and watch at my own pace (aka marathon that shit).
As for recommendations...it really depends on what kind of anime you like. Like, if you want a good period(?) drama, I'd highly recommend Showa Genroku Rakugo Shinju from last season. The voice acting and music is excellent.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 16, 2016)

Re:ZERO has me losing my shit every monday, and today was no different...I _need_ more.

Its a really good anime, and my favorite this season, a must watch!


----------



## Owleri (May 16, 2016)

I've been really behind on anime but I have been managing to keep up with Bungou Stray Dogs so far, it's pretty interesting so far. As far as others though...well I'm still a few seasons behind and have to finish other shows before I really dive it too much ;v;


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Omg, ERASED was great. But my sister just finished Btooom! And she says it's like a cross between Mirai Nikki, and Sword Art Online. I haven't watched it yet, so I dunno. And there's Mekakushi Actors (I think that's what it's called?) Which was okay. It didn't really live up to everyone's expectations, but the art was really good. Unfortunately enough, I haven't watched many new anime because I'm not too into that stuff anymore, so~ I don't have many newer suggestions. uwu;;;


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 18, 2016)

It's getting hard to find any on Netflix that isn't rated PG, 14 or MA.


----------



## Traveller800 (May 18, 2016)

watching the dragonball anime's...from the start.  I should finish by next year...I saw how much episodes there was yesterday...by celestia and luna;s beards...


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 18, 2016)

Dragon Ball Z is my shit! You *don't* even have to watch the original Dragon Ball to understand anything. In fact I watched Z first and now I'm watching Dragon Ball to see Goku's back story.


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 18, 2016)

Traveller800 said:


> watching the dragonball anime's...from the start.  I should finish by next year...I saw how much episodes there was yesterday...by celestia and luna;s beards...


Yay! Another dragon ball fan!


----------



## Traveller800 (May 18, 2016)

TaylorxxWolfie said:


> Yay! Another dragon ball fan!


there is roughly 130 episodes...we could be here some time


----------



## Elric (May 20, 2016)

I'm eagerly awaiting the new Beserk anime. Otherwise, I'm currently watching Kiznaiver, Little Hero Academia, and Kabeneri of the Iron Fortress. Spring 2016  season is quite good so far in my opinion.


----------



## Papa Dragon (May 20, 2016)

Currently watching
There are two others im watching but there more on hold and considering dropping at this point
But if you really want to know what I am and have watched, as well as planning to then http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Papa_Dragon

Devilman Lady 
Mononoke <-- more on hold then watching. 
One Punch Man Specials 
Uchuu Kaizoku Captain Harlock 
Uchuu Patrol Luluco


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 21, 2016)

Kiznaiver gave me so many feels today! Watch it damnit! 
("ಠ皿ಠ )


----------



## UndyingSongArt (May 21, 2016)

I definitely watch the animes.. 

Right now, I'm only watching three different ones though!

1. Your Lie in April
2. Lupin the 3rd part 4
3. Ace Attorney


----------

